# Cured Venison Jerky



## lcruzen (May 31, 2008)

I've got a 2# venison back strap that I want to make jerky with. My thoughts are for the cure is to use the Tenderquick ratio of 2T per lb and add garlic powder, onion powder, cracked pepper and some soy sauce.

I don't want it to come out too salty so is there anything else I need to consider? Should I freshen after cured and marinated? I've done jerky before but never cured it. Just kinds cooked/smoked it.

I await your wise counsel.


----------



## richtee (May 31, 2008)

THATS TWICE the cure rate recommended!  1 Tbsp/lb!
Do not "freshen".


----------



## richtee (May 31, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I wanted to be sure you seen the first one!

Anyway... Jerky from a loin? Well, I have done it...after trying to argue the guy out of it..best I ever had!

The recipe sounds good tho. I usually put around 2-3 hours smoke on it...real COOL smoke..they use my oven with a propped open door at like 150Â° to finish the drying.

If you slice before curing in your mix...you can even use a little less cure. Maybe a Tbsp and a half... cure for 24 hours at 40Â° or less... above freezing tho.


----------



## lcruzen (May 31, 2008)

My Bad! I knew that but typed it in wrong. Just looking at my bag of Tenderquick I somehow got a Canadian bag as all the measurements are in metric. Never seen that before.


----------



## lcruzen (May 31, 2008)

Yep, plan to slice first then cure. I'll go the less cure route of 1.5 T for the 2lb to help eliminate some salt. Probably do it my Big Chief smoker as that doesn't get very hot. Hopefully can dry it in there too.

I've had this back strap in the freezer since November and just want to do something different with it. Still got a neck roast yet also.


----------



## mossymo (May 31, 2008)

lcruzen
Backstrap to me makes the best jerky. Just make sure the slices are all meat and it will be fine. Muscle, rine, cartilage, etc. attached to jerky are what make good jerky taste terrible. Remove everything that does not resemble meat and you will do great !!!


----------



## lcruzen (May 31, 2008)

Another question about slicing. Should I cut it with the grain so when you bite down on it your biting across the grain or should I slice it across the grain? I think I've seen this debated on here before.


----------



## richtee (May 31, 2008)

Yes..it HAS been debated...but it's called "jerky" for a reason. But with loin  it won't matter much. WITH the grain.


----------



## justsmoke2 (May 31, 2008)

Just a quick thought your soy sauce will add salt also.  Teriyaki is a good substitue and maybe add some brown sugar to boot for a little sweeter taste.


----------



## lcruzen (May 31, 2008)

Thanx all for the direction. I'll post some q-view tomorrow when its done. Now I'm off to a pig roast for one of my high school buds 50th birthday. If I see anything cool ot note worthy by the caterer I'll get some pics and post.


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 1, 2008)

Thawed(not unthawed)the back strap just to a tempered state so it was easy to slice with a good sharp knife. Removed all the silver skin and other nasties and mixed it up with the cure, soy, worcestershire, garlic and onion power and fresh ground black pepper.



Let it cure overnite and put it on the smoker at about 170o for about 4 hours. Pulled it out and put it on a pizza screen and will finish drying in the oven.



Of course I had to sample some first. So far best jerky I've ever made. I think maybe some pineapple juice might have worked well with it.

Below is a shot of the pig at my buds birthday party yesterday. It was quite unremarkable. It was tender and juicy but no smoke flavor at all. The cooker this guy was using was propane fuel with only lava rocks below it. No coals or wood used of any kind. Me nor by bud were very impressed but it still got devoured.


----------



## richtee (Jun 1, 2008)

Careful with that- Pineapple and papaya are two fruits I know of that contain an enzyme that will turn meat to mush in a few hours. Especially thin slices of it...


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 1, 2008)

I did that once with chix breast but I was using fresh pureed pineapple and soy marinade. Let it go for a couple of days and like you said, nothing but mush. Never had a problem just using pineapple juice however. Not sure why it would be any different.


----------

